# Ride Through Camp Pendleton?



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

Anyone know if you can ride through Camp Pendleton? If so what is the route and is there anything I need to know. I was thinking of riding from OC to Carlsbad in a few weeks and I don't want to ride on I-5 if I don't have too.

Thanks....


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

It's my understanding that the base is permitting cyclists to ride through again, although access was denied for a couple of years following 9/11. Google "Camp Pendleton" and find the base's website; there'll be something on there.

As for the route, I've never gone through the base all the way, but if you ride through the state park at San Onofre all the way to the south end, there's a road that goes through a tunnel under I-5; I know that continuing south a half-mile or so brings you to Las Pulgas Rd, and there was a guard station beyond there in years past. 

...and if the Marines aren't allowing cyclists, Las Pulgas is where you'd be getting on the freeway anyway. 

...or you could catch the train in San Clemente and leapfrog Pendleton.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

I rode to San Diego couple times from OC last year,but I always took I-5 (it was shorter route),but I think it's OK to ride through Camp Pendleton just remember bring your ID with you. Have a nice ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Bikes were forbidden when I was stationed there. You should see us drive our HMMV's and 5-tons on those roads and you would rather be on the 405/5


----------



## noslogan (Feb 13, 2005)

*2005*

In 05 you needed to have a contact/sponsor to enter the base while riding your bike.


----------



## bigdraft (Nov 21, 2005)

You can ride on the base if you bring a valid driver's lic. Just show it to the gate guard.


----------



## Niwot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Cyclists can use only the direct route up the coast now*

I've ridden through Pendleton a few times recently. The new rule for civilian cyclists is that you are only to ride the route that takes you directly from the Oceanside Harbor gate ("main gate") to the Las Pulgas gate (or vice versa if you're riding south). Sometimes the gate guard will ask you if you know the route when you enter, and give you the directions if you say you don't know. You are also required to wear a helmet and have your driver's license with you.

Before 9/11, we could ride any unrestricted road on the base. I miss that, there are a lot of good roads to ride on the base, almost no traffic, and the Marines driving through the base are unbelievably courteous. I had a flat tire on the base once, and during the time it took me to change it, three different cars stopped and asked me if I needed a ride somewhere.

Occasionally there are organized "events" on the base (one road race that I know of, a triathlon, a muddy-buddy race, a 10K run I think, and they used to use the base for an Ironman triathlon) and for those they allow civilians to enter and (obviously) ride/run the course.


----------



## todorrad (Jan 1, 2006)

*Ride is open*

I rode this a couple of weeks ago. Guards told me that as long as you have valid idenfication (i.e., driver's license) and you do not wander outside of the designated roads, you are OK. IMO, this was one of the better segments of the ride from Los Angeles to San Diego. Rolling knolls, little-to-no cars, mostly with wind (from prevailing SE winds), etc.... Occasional views of the Pacific ocean, tanks, and amphibious hovercraft are all added bonuses..


----------



## bernmart (Sep 7, 2005)

Same experience a couple of weeks ago. I and a group rode north to south through the base without a bit of hassle, other than having to show our licenses. Actually a rather pleaseant ride, though not a bit of shade.


----------

